# GNU riders choice BTX vs Libtech Skate banana BTX



## Bigblue280 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm trying to decide bwt the GNU riders choice btx or LIBtech skate banana btx. I do mostly regular freeriding not much on the park for tricks or jumps. I currently ride a burton custom 162 and feel like it's too long. What would you guys recomend for board and size? I am 5'11 190

Thanks for the help.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

For starters im 6'1 205 and ride a 156 banana and a 154.5 gnu riders choice both BTX. My friends and I have come to prefer the R/C the most. To me the r/c seems a little more responsive around the mtn and just as good in the park as the banana. Since you dont like the park id go with the r/c out of those two. The 162 custom does sound a tad large for you and in a BTX board you can ride a little smaller than normal. Id say go with the r/c in the 157.5 it will feel close to your 162 so it shouldnt be a shocking change. Also take a chance to look at mervins site since you seem determined ti get one of their boards. They have other models(like the t-rice models or the trs models ) that may closer fit your freeride style. I have a feeling that going to the r/c or banana from a custom may be a drastic change.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

I own neither of these board, but ive heard about the gnu's holding up better after intense rides. 

however for the money id get the vertighoul from gnu. DK's signature board. its more than the bannana but a better board for park jumps for sure. and if you feel ballsy shred that pipe son.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

*Gnu Btx*

Bought the GNU BTX riders choice 154.5 last week( I am 5'10/170)!! only been out twice since but LOVE THIS BOARD! I was on a Burton indie 158 All Mtn and wanted to get a board for both freestyle AND freeride. I will say the board does hold on ice,groomers, and the pow. I am heading to West Va. next week and Breck Co. late Jan so keep U posted......


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I just got an 09 DK Vertighoul, haven't riden it yet, but im stoked and cant wait. Might take it out this weekend to a local hill which tends to be an ice hill.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

laz167 said:


> I just got an 09 DK Vertighoul, haven't riden it yet, but im stoked and cant wait. Might take it out this weekend to a local hill which tends to be an ice hill.


word that boards fucking nasty. you should let us know how you like it.


----------



## Bigblue280 (Dec 10, 2008)

strange, i thought the sizing was the other way around. Meaning GNU riders choice 161 feels like a 158 and a libtech boards can be ridden smaller, so if i'm a 162, i can ride a 158 libtech. Can someone clear this up?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

the magnetraction coupled with reverse camber allows more of the board to come into contact with the snow when you stand on it. because of this you can ride a smaller size and it will "feel" like a longer board. its the same for the r/c and the banana they both have magnetraction they both have reverse camber they both are made by the same company.


----------



## Bigblue280 (Dec 10, 2008)

I decided to go with the gnu riders choice. so you think i should get the 157.5 right?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

the burton hero = rocker and has
the scoop tips and grip and rip edge

belief me those things can hold a carve


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Skate Banana is for the park. I've tried, and it sucks outside of it. On the otherhand, I've had several Rider's Choice MTX boards, and they worked great everywhere.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah dude thats a bit long. i have a 162 gnu 11 up from last year. my friend has a riders choice. they ride pretty much identical. the magne traction is sick. super flexy for an all mountain board, rides really well. everything i've heard about the skate banana makes me want one tho. i'd recommend the skate banana. 

cant get much better than lib, rocker, and magne traction.


----------



## Bigblue280 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey all, so i got the gnu rc in 157.5 and took it out this wknd. I had a very hard time adjusting to it so i took it back to the store and they told me i had the wrong binding for the board. I used the Burton Co2 bindings and was told those are too stiff for my skill level and suggested i go with something a little more flexible like the burton f1s. What you guys think? Do i need to change to a more flexible binding?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you're just the average rider, which you clearly are, what makes you think you'll be dialed in on a board after just a few runs? Ride it a few days, play with your binding angles & stance, and then make a decision.


----------

